# dental care help on a raw diet



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm no expert on raw since I've been feeding Max raw for 24 hours, but do you feed any RMB (raw meaty bones) ? I think that is what keeps their teeth clean. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ms_Lucy (Jun 24, 2012)

No, I don't know much about them. Do they make them small enough for an 11 pound mini?


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I think she would do good on a chicken wing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Ms_lucy I also feed raw but what really helps scrape tarter off is raw bones. Swizzle is also two and knock on wood no tarter. I do think it is a good idea to brush too. I have a toy and they are notorious for having teeth problems. I have only brushed his teeth a few time but I just put his toothbrush by my bed and after I brush my teeth I am going to do his.


----------



## Ms_Lucy (Jun 24, 2012)

CT_Girl What kind of raw bones to you give a toy? I have a mini, but she's tiny and I like to refer to her as a micro mini


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I only feed him raw chicken necks with an occasional turkey neck. A chicken neck is the perfect size for a toy and he finishes all in one go. Swizzle is 7 pounds so that would probably work well for your dog too. These take a bit of chewing so it is really ideal for their teeth. I don't think you need variety in the type of bone as it is just providing calcium and teeth scraping. The vet always comments how great Swizzle's teeth look. I use to have an Aussie. When he was older the vet suggested a cleaning. I did not want him put under and I asked the advice of someone who shows. She suggested raw bones. Within a very short period Zack's teeth were greatly improved. When I brought him back to the vet a couple of months later he could not believe the improvement. A cleaning was no longer needed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feed my toys RMBs, brush their teeth with enzyme toothpaste, and use PlaqueOff - together it just about keeps the tartar under control!

Bones include chicken wings, chicken necks, lamb and pork ribs, chunks of lamb spine, and - for recreational chewing - larger lamb bones.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Amy...

Your dog needs some bones in her diet... Dog's teeth and stomachs are designed to chew and digest these raw...

You don't need to go on a raw diet, but you do need to give your baby some raw bones... Chicken necks and wings are perfect... The raw you're feeding at the moment is good, but does not do much for your dog's teeth...


----------



## Ms_Lucy (Jun 24, 2012)

Such great advice everyone. Thank you all so much. I'm going to the butcher to buy some chicken necks. I've given them to her chopped up before, but I'll let her work on a whole one and see what she does. I think she'll go nuts for lamb bones. The place I buy her raw food carries RMB's, but the bones are larger than she is!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would not chop up the chicken neck as you want her to chew as much as possible. Good luck, I am sure she is going to love it.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

feed it frozen too. it makes it last longer. more of a work out.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Good point, I also feed frozen. Think of it as a meat pop.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Keep in mind, the danger is bones that are too small, not too big. If small, the dogs try to gulp them down and they may get stuck. Feed a bone they can't gulp and take it away when it gets small and gulpable.


----------



## Ms_Lucy (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucy loved her chicken neck! I've fed her ground necks in the past, so I had to help her a bit, but she figured it out fast enough and within five minutes the neck was gone. I did cut it in half. Next time I won't though. 

One last chicken neck question, how often do you feed your dogs necks to clean their teeth?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

About every other day. I f you notice her poops getting too hard just feed some chicken hearts or gizzards. I keep a serving size dozen on hand.


----------

